

Ask HN: What can we do about global warming? - mackenco

As developers (or just hacker types), it seems as if there should be opportunities to leverage our abilities to fight global warming. I&#x27;ve been wanting to put some energy into this, but haven&#x27;t found much in the way of projects or organizations. What are some ways we can use our skills for action or awareness for what may be the biggest crisis of the upcoming generation?<p>PS - For a perspective on how unprepared we may be to deal with global warming and how difficult the solutions are, check out: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vox.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;6&#x2F;5&#x2F;5779040&#x2F;7-reasons-America-fail-global-warming
======
dozzie
> leverage our abilities to fight global warming

How could you tell that the global warming is _caused_ by or even _affected_
by human activity?

